# Mindless wonderings



## DarkPunzel (Jul 19, 2014)

Not sure what this.  I think it was meant to be thought provoking?  Tell me what you think. 
.............​I want to be surprised and inspired by life.  To wake up and spend each day enthralled with its very essence and addicted to the constant wonder.  Undoubtedly the peaceful coexistence that dwells in us, separating our love of life from the turmoil of living, is a thin veil.  Such a long and tiresome dispute to maintain a working balance must indeed be a work of a higher power.  Though the expression of that notion is far beyond the ability of written words on a page.  No blip of uncertainty exists in the recess of my consciousness that life is not worth living.  The way you read that determines your view on the subject.  What do you believe?  Do you even know?  Me neither.  
	Is life simple?  Depends on how you look at it.  On how you choose to approach every second of it.  Your actions and thoughts and beliefs are an insignificant speck of emotion in the sea of humanity. But  if no one had separate characters, that sea would dry up and combine into one.  The unity that is provided by the humans ability to be disjointed is baffling to say the least.....  But what is this but the mindless wonderings of a simple teenager?


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 19, 2014)

Brilliant, I don't know what this either but I like it


----------



## Pandora (Jul 20, 2014)

Pretty deep stuff, you are on your way to great wisdom. If one so young can be so together in thought, they can give us who struggled through the decades some very real hope. I wasted too much time without my higher power living in my heart, guiding and teaching, loving me. It took forty years to make the last 18 even more meaningful. 

Nice thought provoking read DarkPunzel, I enjoyed!


----------



## escorial (Jul 20, 2014)

engrossing dude


----------



## DarkPunzel (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jul 30, 2014)

To answer your question -- I think not!


----------



## qwertyportne (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, other than non-fiction, what is it? Certainly not mindless wonderings. Lots more mindful than mindless. And your line "far beyond the ability of written words on a page" reminds me that words are just handles to carry the idea of something from one person to another, not the thing itself. But what amazing handles they are. You did an excellent job of carrying your wonderings to me. Thanks. Look forward to more of your "mindless" wonderings.


----------

